# Silver Lake Flats



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats one of your better ones!!Pretty!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great Picture!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Very excellent photo.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I enjoy your photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! Just made it my background here at work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love that place. That is a fantastic photo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful picture!

Question: Wasn't the dam supposed to have been torn out by now with the new reconstruction? Did it get cancelled or otherwise delayed?


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> Question: Wasn't the dam supposed to have been torn out by now with the new reconstruction? Did it get cancelled or otherwise delayed?
> 
> -DallanC


I believebthey are doing it this fall and next year. The just raised the limits up there to prepare for draining it according to the DWR.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> The just raised the limits up there to prepare for draining it according to the DWR.


Uh lol? They drain it every single fall... its a big empty bowl to play in come snowmobile season.










-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uh lol? They drain it every single fall... its a big empty bowl to play in come snowmobile season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from the dwr website a month or so ago announcing the raised limit.


----------

